# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Lễ hội chọi trâu Đồ Sơn - Hải Phòng

## hangnt

_" Dù ai buôn đâu bán đâu,
Mồng chín tháng tám chọi trâu thì về,
Dù ai buôn bán trăm nghề,
Mồng chín tháng tám thì về chọi trâu"_

Lễ hội chọi trâu có từ bao giờ đến nay không ai biết, nhưng những truyền thuyết về lễ hội này thì có rất nhiều, và tất cả đều khẳng định: Hội chọi trâu là lễ hội mang đậm tính thượng võ, tính táo bạo và lòng quả cảm rất độc đáo của người Đồ Sơn.

Để có những ngày hội náo nức, người dân Đồ Sơn phải chuẩn bị rất công phu trong khoảng 8 tháng trời. Theo người dân Đồ Sơn thì điều quan trọng bậc nhất là việc tìm và nuôi dưỡng trâu. Thông thường, sau Tết Nguyên đán, các sới chọi đều cử người có nhiều kinh nghiệm đi khắp nơi để mua trâu, có khi họ phải lặn lội hàng tháng trời vào các tỉnh Thanh Hóa, Nghệ An, Nam Định, Thái Bình, thậm chí lên tận Tuyên Quang, Bắc Cạn... mới tìm được con trâu vừa ý.

Kết thúc hội chọi trâu là một cuộc rước giải trâu nhất về đình làm lễ tế thần. Cuộc rước này phải có tất cả mọi người dân Đồ Sơn (cả chủ trâu thua cuộc) biểu thị sự đoàn kết, vô tư, cùng đồng lòng mừng ngày vui chung. Trâu nhất hàng tổng được phần thưởng là một lá cờ vóc hồng thêu hai chữ "Thượng Đẳng" bằng kim tuyến, một bát hương bằng đá xanh đem theo đám rước trở về.

Theo tập tục của địa phương, các trâu tham gia chọi, dù thắng, dù thua, đều phải giết thịt, dân Đồ Sơn lấy một bát tiết cùng một ít lông của trâu (mao huyết) để cúng thần, sau đó đổ xuống ao để tiễn thần... Du khách đến dự lễ hội có thể mua thịt trâu về ăn để cầu may và chúc phúc...







wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Cũng nghe qua lễ hội này rồi
Hjc nghe nói con nào bị thua sẽ bị mổ thịt mang bán luôn 
tội nghiệp những chú trâu

----------


## luonloconcacanh

:cuoi:  Con trâu kia thua chạy nhanh thật

----------

